# Action shots!



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## prestonwk (Dec 5, 2010)

Those are really cool pictures. I wish we had snow here in missouri


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Awesome!!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet pics!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Dang!! Those pictures are saweeet!! What kind of camera/lens did you use and what exposure settings? I'm in the market for a new DSLR cam and would love a little insight.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Very nice! I love hunting in the snow, although it is nice that we havent got any yet this year! :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice pics, wish we had enough birds here to take pictures of. If I get them that close I have to shoot, may not get another chance


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

dsm16428 said:


> What kind of camera/lens did you use


Canon power shot A520. Thats all I know.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very nice.

JD, you can have our snow.


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

very nice pictures! :beer:


----------



## DuckZone (Nov 19, 2010)

Sorry not trying to rob this thread just thought I would add an action shot

DZ


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

BBD,Another year and more great pics bud! Thanx for sharing~


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

DuckZone said:


> Sorry not trying to rob this thread just thought I would add an action shot


Non scence. You're not robbin nothin. The only thing that would make this thread better is more action shots! Thanks for contributing DuckZone! It's a good shot.


----------

